# Looking for suggestion for 2.1 Audio System



## Bruins2478 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a 2.1 Audio System in the $200 range and would like some recommendations.

I have a 32" LCD in our living room and I am, satisfied with the sound output (Panasonic TC-L32X1). 

I recently bought a projector and now need speakers to get sound while using the projector.

I am completely open to suggestions but leaning towards getting a ~$100 receiver and two ~$50 speakers.

Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The .1 is a subwoofer, you're looking for a 2.0 system. With a $200 budget, I'd recommend an Onkyo stereo receiver from accessories4less or shoponkyo, and the Insignia 6.5" Bass Reflex speakers from Best Buy. You're still going to have to shop hard to get under $200.

You could also go with a pair of powered speakers. The Audio Engine A2 speakers are $200 and sound great, but in a larger room, won't get really loud without distorting. The Behringer B2031A would be a good choice, but are going to push closer to $300 without some serious shopping around.


----------



## bRap88 (Apr 6, 2010)

the only thing i could suggest is a 2.1 sound bar set up. it's going to be hard to stay under $200 but there are places selling ones on sale for $199. just google 2.1 sound bar and you'll find some. good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd hit up craigslist. I've seen older Yamaha HT AVRs for $15, Infinity SM series speakers for $100.

If you can get full (enough) range floor standing speakers, then you won't need a sub.


----------



## Bruins2478 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I spent a few hours today shopping around to see what I can find. 

What do you think of the Boston Acoustics TVee Model 20? (I would post the link but I need 5 posts to be able to post links).

It goes for $300 new but Amazon has it used for about $200 shipped.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For a soundbar, I like the Boston model. IF I recall, the sub is wireless and sounds pretty good.


----------

